# Sharpeblades update



## sharpeblades (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm Sharpeblades ' wife Sandra and just wanted to let everyone know he appreciates all the prayers and best wishes from you all.

He had his first doctor visit ,since surgery, today and all is doing well.  He still doesn't have a lot of strength but everything else is going as expected.

Thanks again and we will keep you all posted as he continues to progress.

Raleigh & Sandra


----------



## bbs383ci (Nov 20, 2014)

Awesome glad he is doing well.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the update.  Hope he continues to get better each day.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 20, 2014)

Good news!  Will keep ya'll in our thoughts and prayers.
Dennis


----------



## MOTS (Nov 20, 2014)

Get well soon! We have a place on Eufaula, and I always say to my wife passing through Cordele on HWY 280,  " one fine knife builder lives here"!


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 20, 2014)

Get well soon Raleigh, praying for you here.


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 20, 2014)

Good to hear, thank you for the update!


----------



## pnome (Nov 20, 2014)

That's good to hear!


----------



## carver (Nov 20, 2014)

Get well soon Raleigh


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2014)

Our thoughts and prayers for a full recovery, Raleigh.


----------



## flintlocker (Nov 20, 2014)

Great news, thanks for the update. 
More prayers inbound for you both!


----------



## fireman401 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the update.  Let any of us know if eith of you need anything.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for updating and good news. Prayers from here.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 21, 2014)

I am looking forward to pictures of new knives.  I hope that doesn't sound too selfish.  Mend quickly.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yessiree buddy!!!!! Great news.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the update. So glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 21, 2014)

Glad to hear!  Continued prayers for you both.


----------



## NiteHunter (Nov 21, 2014)

Glad to hear. Hoping and praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 23, 2014)

glad to hear thanks for the update


----------



## southwoodshunter (Nov 23, 2014)

So glad to hear he is doing OK.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 23, 2014)

Raleigh is in my Prayers.


----------



## shotgun (Nov 23, 2014)

Great news. Prayers sent.


----------



## biker13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Get well Mr Tabor and thanks Mrs Tabor for the update.Prayers go up.


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 24, 2014)

Hope your up and at em real soon ..


----------



## Gecko (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the update.  Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Praying for a full and quick recovery. 

John I.


----------



## Bigtimber (Dec 4, 2014)

Glad to hear hes doing well. I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## ratman (Dec 4, 2014)

Glad to hear that all is well. Thats pretty good for and old man lol. Prayers always from rat.


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 5, 2014)

Hadn't been on in a while, just saw this. By now Raleigh, your home being cared for by your sweet Missus.....hope you are much improved as well. It takes lots of time to get back to normal after that kinda surgery but so glad it went well and you are on the mend. That was a wonderful Thanksgiving for sure!!!!
please keep us informed and let us know if there's anything anyone of us can do....you just gotta let it be known!!!!
Your Tennessee friend!!!!


----------



## marknga (Dec 9, 2014)

Best wishes Raleigh for a speedy recovery. Mrs Sharpeblades please keep us posted.


----------



## CORNFED500 (Dec 9, 2014)

Get well soon


----------



## one hogman (Dec 22, 2014)

Raleigh, We are praying for your full and speedy recovery


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 27, 2014)

visited Raleigh yesterday.  He looks good and is coming along slowly.  He should be around soon.


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you everybody for the well wishes and prayers. I had 6 by passes done on Halloween day and I fell ime about  back to 75%.I don't think ill be doing any knives for a while but hope to be able to after the frist of the year.Thank you all again ~Raleigh


----------



## bbs383ci (Dec 27, 2014)

awesome glad to hear


----------



## Headshot (Dec 27, 2014)

Glad to hear you are on the mend.  Get well real soon.


----------



## fireman401 (Dec 27, 2014)

Glad to hear you are improving.  It will be slow, but you will make it back.


----------



## shotgun (Dec 28, 2014)

Great news. Glad to hear you are improving hope you will be back making your quality knives real soon.


----------

